# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  streamdrive

## DagothWarez

I’m just wondering. Any of you infidels... I mean not so privileged ones (like me with Stream IP address) can possibly download anything from this site http://doubledrive.net.ru ?
It’s kinda index site to that one http://www.streamdrive.ru but each link already has login and password and there are tons of Russian movies, movies translated to Russian and other kinky stuff.
Normally you should copy link to something like FlashGet or GetRight and wait from a couple of second to infinity since occasionally server has very big and unpleasant lag time.  
But hey, who cares? Reward will exceed your wildest imagination. 
Or not.

----------


## DagothWarez

BTW I’m uploading right now to the server my favorite serial Lexx. It’s in English which is obviously not an obstacle for you my beloved natives.

----------


## Indra

Посмотрю с работы. 
Переведенный лексс сейчас в процессе на ннм.ру

----------


## Indra

У меня скачивается. Еще проверить бы на иностранных айпишниках.

----------


## DagothWarez

Я уже проверил. Дал одному иностранному шведу он теперь сидит, качает Лекса и фильмы в HD. А скорость у него высокая подключения, так что все летает. 
Всем остальным видимо пофигу. Им с Осла интереснее два месяца качать, чем отсюда за час то же самое.

----------


## Indra

Я стянула сегодня две серии, скорость отличная, но потом праздник кончился, сервер стал отпинывать. Там ограничения на объем скачки случаем нет?

----------


## DagothWarez

Там не на объем, а на скорость отдачи одного файла. Лучше всего 3-4 тянуть одновременно. Там еще написано (вверху страницы) когда сервер умирает (но это временно),  зато часто у него огромный lag time. То есть качать будет, но не сразу. Если качать Флешгетом, то надо в Options – Connection ставить птичку “number of retries” на “Always Retry” и значения Time Out и “Connection” и “Data” на 600. 
З.Ы. Вот кстати, закачал туда только что последнюю серию лекса.

----------


## Indra

реальная картинка

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ну смотрел я на тот сайт, у них нет ничего русского (почти)! 
не нашел такие шедеври как :
Гости из будущего
Мастер и Маргарита
Дневной или ночной дозор 
там есть русские филмы?

----------


## DagothWarez

Там есть 17 мгновений весны - 17.mgnovenij.vesny.  
Брат - Brat.1.of.2.(DVDRip.DivX.Rus) 
Чапаев - Chapaev.1934.TV 
Дневной дозор - Dnevnoy_Dozor.DVDrip 
Хоттабыч - Хоттабыч.DVDRip 
Обыкновенное Чудо - obyknovennoe.chudo.
Про Красную Шапочку - pro.krasnuju.shapochku.
Республика Шкид - respublika.shkid.avi
Винни Пух 
Ёжик в тумане 
Малыш и Карсон
Тайна третьей планеты 
Vedmak.- польский фильм, уверен что на русском – прикольный
Иван Васильевич меняет профессию - ivan.vasiljevich.menjaet.professiju.
kin-dza-dza
Сериал Солдаты – soldaty
золотой теленок - zolotoy.telenok.
москва слезам не верит - moskva.slezam.ne.verit.
Все HDTV имеют русскую дорожку 
Мало тебе? Ищи сам.

----------


## Indra

Drive Status: Server Down

----------


## DagothWarez

> Drive Status: Server Down

 Щаз работает уже.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Indra  Drive Status: Server Down   Щаз работает уже.

 а теперь вообще не работает!

----------


## DagothWarez

> Originally Posted by DagothWarez        Originally Posted by Indra  Drive Status: Server Down   Щаз работает уже.   а теперь вообще не работает!

 Погодь малёхо. Очнется.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Погодь малёхо. Очнется.

 как это у вас в России? плохая погода пол года?

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by DagothWarez  Щаз работает уже.   а теперь вообще не работает!

 -- Товарищь полковник, посмотрите пожалуйста, мигалка на крыше работает?
-- Работает. Не работает. Работает. Не работает.

----------


## DagothWarez

> как это у вас в России? плохая погода пол года?

 Если б полгода, это было бы еще ничего. 
Зато я тут для себя еще круче сайт нашел. http://forum.sharevirus.com/index.php?s ... 0bbd3392ac Качаю то, что называется “HDTV Movie Releases”. Куплю себе LCD 1920 1080 и буду тащится.

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  как это у вас в России? плохая погода пол года?   Если б полгода, это было бы еще ничего. 
> Зато я тут для себя еще круче сайт нашел. http://forum.sharevirus.com/index.php?s ... 0bbd3392ac Качаю то, что называется “HDTV Movie Releases”. Куплю себе LCD 1920 1080 и буду тащится.

  Там же осел сплошной

----------


## DagothWarez

Осел. Не стану спорить. Зато все так аккуратненько написано, где чего лежит и все такое.
А что страшного в осле?

----------


## DagothWarez

Рекомендую кстати. скачал тут себе *Kill Bill* и *Revenge of the Sith* качество аццкое вааще. DVD ф помойку.

----------


## Indra

> Осел. Не стану спорить. Зато все так аккуратненько написано, где чего лежит и все такое.
> А что страшного в осле?

 наш выбор http://doci.nnm.ru/hdtv_hiend/

----------


## DagothWarez

Ура!!! Работает опять со страшной силой!!!  :P

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

уж точно. Шерлок Холмс качается ко мне!  ::

----------


## tohca

Sorry to bring this old thread up again. Wonder if you folk are able to access this great site for movies? Used to work for a while, now only a blank page appears.  http://drive.streamclub.ru/ 
Would love to be able to access it again. Thanks.

----------

